# inside of trailer tires worn?



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

I have a single axle trailer that my go devil sits on and have noticed that the inside of both tires are worn awful bad, one of the tires was replaced last sumer around this time and only has 1k miles tops. So my question is does any one know what is causing this? Going to get two new ones this weekend and would like to here what you guys think. Both have the correct amount of psi. THanks


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Too much weight for the axles causing them to bow? Have a friend drive behind you and put "the eyeball" on your axle(s). Good luck, Guy


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

Too much weight or under inflated tires


----------



## KID CREOLE (Oct 28, 2005)

Might be time to add a heavier axel or make it a tandem trailer!


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

I talked to mcclain trailers service off I-10 and they said something about putting a kick in the axle, anyone herd of doing this? If a kick is put in the axle wouldn't that shorten the axle? this trailer carries a 18 foot aluminum boat so what ever that weighs plus about 300 lbs worth of engine and then 250 lbs for a platform on the front. how easy would it be to add an extra axle? would that be worth it? think the trailer is rated at 2800 lbs if i remember correctly. what would you do replace with stroner axle, put a kick in the current one, or add extra axle?thanks for your help


----------



## sqwaby (Aug 4, 2005)

By putting a kick in the axle I would think they are talking about a slight bend, which would change the chamber angle. As mentioned above that problem is usually caused by overloading the axle.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

what tires are you running exactly 

any chance you have a side and rear view pic


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

First thing I would do is to check the axle to see it if was mounted correctly. Many trailer axle have a built in camber to them. This is done my arcing the axle. Also called road set. This is done to offset the load you have. I have see axles mounted upside down as well as all rotational angles in between. Some by mistake, some cause the installer did not know. Mount them upside down and load arcs them even more. 

You may have other alignment problems also.


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

it is very normal - trailer by design are harsh on tires . flip them inside out


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

this tire above was just put on 1k miles or so. Took these this morning 
thanks for the help


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

For the weight your talking about I doubt that is the problemo. If inflation is correct then we can ax that also. Check to see if the alignment is correct. If one side is just slightly forward it will wear both inside edges. pm sent to ya'.


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Carlise Tires? Always have bad luck with them and where out super fast.


----------



## jake/jenny (Jul 18, 2008)

did the boat ever sit outside and fill up with rain.......i know a guy that had that happen and it bowed his axle. he had the same problem that you'r discribing.


----------



## Sonnysmarine (Mar 18, 2007)

Bevo&Pevo said:


> For the weight your talking about I doubt that is the problemo. If inflation is correct then we can ax that also. Check to see if the alignment is correct. If one side is just slightly forward it will wear both inside edges. pm sent to ya'.
> 
> Agreed easy to check, and have seen them off from the factory.


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

thanks, i assume to check alignment i should measure from the back of the trailer to the axle on both sides?


----------



## scootert (Jul 29, 2008)

*Carlise Tires? Always have bad luck with them and where out super fast.*

I agree with Angler 1. I had Carlisle on my single axle trailer with a 19' blue wave and had the exact same problem. I went with steel belted tires and haven't had any more issues.


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

are you at 50 psi with metal valve stem . if tires are hot after trailering then it is low on air , if hub is hot then Bering problem


----------

